# My budgie isn’t interested in me.



## Cleanta (May 7, 2021)

Hi all, 
I have a 8 week old budgie that came to me 4 days ago. She came from a breeder and is not scared of hands or so it looks like. I’ve been trying to bond with her but it feels like she wants nothing to do with me. When I put my hand in the cage with some millet she just ignores me completely meaning she will play with a toy that is literally an inch away from my hand but does not even care about my hand, she’ll hop on my hand to get to a different toy and such but won’t even look at the millet. I just put my hand in the cage for about 10 minutes ever 2/3 hours or so talk to her about my life stories but she just doesn’t care and goes about her business, playing with her toys and just not caring that I’m there. I just don’t know how i can make her interested in bonding with me. Advice is welcomed. Thanks in advance.


----------



## justmoira (Aug 29, 2014)

She doesn't know you yet. I suggest keep being in the same room as her, working or reading or whatever, chatting with her now and then. I know it's hard but be patient. You've been together 4 days and she'll be with you for many years. I've had two budgies. My boy was all about me and all over me within a day, but my girl it took an entire year before she would go out of her way to come to me specifically and want to play with me, even though my boy was there and she saw how comfortable he is with me.


----------



## Cleanta (May 7, 2021)

justmoira said:


> She doesn't know you yet. I suggest keep being in the same room as her, working or reading or whatever, chatting with her now and then. I know it's hard but be patient. You've been together 4 days and she'll be with you for many years. I've had two budgies. My boy was all about me and all over me within a day, but my girl it took an entire year before she would go out of her way to come to me specifically and want to play with me, even though my boy was there and she saw how comfortable he is with me.


Thank you for your answer. I guess I am being inpatient. I had a budgie for 12 years before and he was from a pet store and a bit older. It took me 4 months to bond and tame him but he was always interested even when he was scared to death he would still look at me and see what I was doing and I gues I am not familiar with this where she’s not scared but also not interested lol. I just thought maybe I’m doing something wrong. I’m just going to keep going and wait till she comes to me and hopefully one day she’ll be like, I’m done with these toys I’m going to see what this hand is all about 😂


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

Even budgies that are hand-reared need time to settle into their new environment.

Additionally, not all budgies are interested in having much interaction with humans outside their cage.

*To bond with your birds, you need to build their trust in you.

They will have to learn over time that you will not hurt them.

To build your birds’ trust, sit by her cage and read, talk or sing quietly to her for a period of at least 10-15 minutes, 3 or 4 times day. After about a week, rest your hand on the outside of the cage when you talk to her so she will learn that your hand is safe and will not hurt her. 

After a week of resting your hand on the outside of the cage, rest your hand inside the cage when you talk. 
Don’t make sudden moves, don’t try to touch her. 
Let her used to the idea that the hand is now in their safe place and not harming her . 

After 2 weeks, begin moving your hand slowly toward your bird. Ifs he become agitated, stop moving your hand and just hold very still until they calm down. When they are comfortable with your hand near them, you can offer them a bit of millet or a few seeds. 

Always work at your birds’ pace. 
Move slowly and talk reassuringly and calmly to their whenever you interact with her.

What have you named her?*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and welcome to the forums! 

You've been given great advice and it's great to have you with us. Please keep us posted with how things go with your little one! 

Hope to see you around~ 👋


----------

